# What was your Hba1c when you conceived?



## SarahB (May 28, 2009)

I had another appt at pre-conception yesterday and I can't get my levels any lower. They've been between 8.2 - 8.7 for three years now. The doctor said it was ok if we tried now, but I'm so worried it's going to affect the baby...


----------



## Copepod (May 28, 2009)

I think I'd believe the doctor, if I were considering getting pregnant.


----------



## Admin (May 29, 2009)

Gosh! I don't know - but probably about 6.7 - that seems to be my average - and have maintained that throughout pregnancy to date ? until last one which was 7.1. I was most unhappy - but I did know it was going to be slightly higher as I had to chase levels going into third trimester.
If doc is happy - go forth and conceive - and have fun!!


----------



## Dizzydi (May 29, 2009)

*I've Been trying for baby for last 12 months*

My HbA1c is currently 5.7. It is tested every month as I attend a pre conception client each month.

My GP did say to me thou, when you are ready to try just do it. (I was told to stop when I was diagnosed in April last year).

I'm having a ultrasound on Monday to check my tubes and if all is well, they are going to start me on a drug to boost ovulation.

It really makes me sad that I still do not have any children yet, but hey ho life goes on, and the fact I'm getting married in September has taken the pressure of tying to conceive.


----------

